# Nitto Tires



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Any Reviews?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

they are good tires. 

if ur lookin for some sweet sand tires, i LOVED em when i had em on my truck, wish i woulda got them back on, michelin Ltx's were sweet.

on the other hand, think when i save for a month or two and get myself a lil cherokee, ima get some TrXus All Terrains...



Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Those TrXus All Terrains didnt get good reviews.. I hear people have had blowouts on the highway..




Jesse Lockowitz said:


> they are good tires.
> 
> if ur lookin for some sweet sand tires, i LOVED em when i had em on my truck, wish i woulda got them back on, michelin Ltx's were sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

TrXus tires won't balance, and you'll wear 'em out in a season, or 12k miles, whichever comes first...They sure LOOK cool, though. 

Got a buddy in the tire biz, and he sells a bunch of Nittos...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The TrXus are like Micket Thompsons in that the rubber is way too soft for highway use. Wears out way faster than they should, especially with the price you pay. The Nitto's are the ticket IMHO. I had the Mud Grappler and Terra Grapplers. The Mud Grapplers were awesome in the mud, but were a bit aggressive for sand. Once they wore out (a bit quickly in my opinion...~28-30k miles) I got the Terra Grapplers and they were up there with the BF Goodrich AT's in my opinion. Solid tire, great on the sand, rainy roads, and decently priced. I had them on a diesel and it would spin tires pretty easy on a wet road, and these would grip pretty well.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mickey MTZ's*

I have a set on my Yota and they are a great all-around tire. They have an aggressive look but have been solid in all applications to this point. I have found the key to tread life is to rotate with each oil change 3-5K. I am working on 7500K and not showing any noticeable wear at this time. 

Enclosed are a few pics of the truck


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Buddy of mine in high school bought a used 4runner with Mickey T's....Very short life on them and a very uncomfortable ride when on pavement. Now this was 5 years ago, but I still think of that everytime I hear someone talking about Mickeys...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*People have had trouble with Nittos as well*

The tread life that is. It doesnt seem that the tread when new is as deep as others, maybe thats why they dont last as long.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> The tread life that is. It doesnt seem that the tread when new is as deep as others, maybe thats why they dont last as long.


I know at least with the Mud Grapplers the rubber is considerably softer than say a BF Goodrich M/T. My truck would "walk" all over the road when they were new, and it was somewhat scary until you got used to the tire. You're right about the tread depth as well. Pretty big difference in depth between the BFG A/T and Terra Grapplers. I've had all 4 tires, and if I had to pick again, I'd probably take the BFG's over the Nitto's.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nittos by and large are street tires. thats what they were good at anyway when i was doing the honda thing. if you want a great tire the best thing out there for the money is the michellin LTX MS. as far as an suv tire. you lift, or get wild tires, im tellin you that its gonna affect a buncha stuff and screw up daily driving stuff. btw if your a price club member they usually have the best prices, as their price includes mounting.balancing, lifetime hazard, lifetime rotations etc


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I use the Firestone Destination ATs.*

Ive had the BFG's before on an old jeep. I liked them but without the warranty...I didint want to go with them again.

So far with the FS Destinations I have...So good. Ive had them two years now. I hit the beach at least 100 days a year. I tow a boat from time to time. They've been to Maine and back. They are starting to show wear now though but its normal looking.

I know Kramer had the Nitto all terrain tires on his truck and they didnt last a year..He has the BFG ATs Now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm with you on the warranty. I have the FS Destination LE's on my Jeep now. Great tire so far, and they work very well in the sand, as any passenger tire does. I always get the warranty with any tire I buy. It's saved me some serious $$$ in the past. I was behind an older F350 work truck and a FULL bucket of nails bounced out on I-64 near Busch Gardens at 70 MPH. Needless to say, my tires weren't doing so well after that. I got three new tires under warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nittos, got a friend with terra grapplers..been on the truck for 20k..showing quite a bit of wear..gonna need replacing soon...

truxus mts....friends got the 34s on his taco....they are flat bald now, had plenty of tread 3 months ago when he bought it....tires have seen alot of offroad and onroad abuse tho...so they wouldnt be as worn as tehy are but still shouldnt be bald 3 months later...another friends got em on his dakota...he bought 1 month ago already showing quite a bit of wear...waste of $$ if your on the street alot

truxus all terrains....have considered buying em for my jeep, just dont know enuf about em...seem to be ok all around, last a while...talked to a guy who had 35s on his z71...said he had 25k on em, and they still had another 7-10k left with some practical offroad tread left..from others i hear not soo good

bfg mts.....know lotsa ppl with em, seem to last the best of any of the m/t tires around...probably what im buying next...

bfg all terrains...last forever...hold their own..had 33/1250s on my last jeep...loved em...great in sand...great in everything but thick mu, clog us to quick, but not what tehir meant for so cant complain

mickey thompsons, right now got 35/1450 baja belteds on my jeep, absolute worst tire around imo lol...came with the jeep....slide all over the place in wet conditions unless u crawl and hit teh breaks 200 yds b4 u wanna stop, not enough tread to be practical in the mud..too aggreasive to be practical for daily driver...soft rubber wears fast...hate em cant wait to get rid of em....do great in sand, just might die from sliding across the wet road on the way to the beach....know of 3 other guys with same tires between 33 and 40 inches...we all hate em...just glad i dint pay for mine...
baja claws i like, but have heard soo many contradicting stories i dunno what to think...some say last 10k..others say 30-40...i dunno


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

2004 F350 Diesel
365/65/16 Nitto's all terreian
38,500 miles on them and will get 15,000 more.

Love um!!!


Greg


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nitto 305/70s on 16" rims.

Lost one after about 10,000. 

The three others look good after 25,000+ miles. 

I just hope they hold out to 50,000. 

But my confidence is low after losing one so early in life.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeff was it a blowout or abnormal wear? May have just gotten a dud tire. They do wear rather quickly though.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Jeff was it a blowout or abnormal wear? May have just gotten a dud tire. They do wear rather quickly though.


When they took the flat tire off the rim, the inside wall looked like it had gone through a shredder. 

All tore up, so to speak. 

The other ones seem to be holdin' up better than I thought they would. I'm sure it would help if I rotated them on a more frequent basis.

And didn't run em at such a high PSI.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I got 55k out of a set of 31X10.5 sport king ats on a s10 and prob could have gotten 15k more if my alignment haddent gotten out of whack


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

I got some 33x13.50's on ma jeep. they are LOUD and vibrate the truck at slow down.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Nitto tires--Lots of good comments(good and bad). I bought my 12.5 X 35's (MUD GRAPPLERS-rated to 3,750 lbs.)in July 05 and have 16K on them. They have about 1/2 of the tread left. They were purchased because they had the highest weight rating and we carry a t/c on a 99 F-350, diesel, crewcab, with 195K miles, that is lifted 5". Until recently, most tires(16") were only rated for 3,400lbs and alot of tires are rated for less. Talking about blowouts; we had a very new Goodyear blowout on the left rear while we were hauling our t/c. You could stick your fist in the sidewall. And those Goodyears cost more than our Nittos. In fact we were on our way down to Assateague. We did not make it. Our Mud GrapplersDrive are Noisy--YEP!!! We ride with our windows up, so noise is not a big deal!!!Since they are mounted on 10" wide rims they sure to give a nice wide footprint when aired-down. Our Nittos were mounted and balanced(with sand-not wheel weights) at a Ford dealership. Would I replace these with other Nittos. YEP!! I would probably buy the Dune Grapplers. They are not as noisy and they have a higher weight rating. Even though we don't mind the noise, the Dune grapplers were not available when we purchased our Mud Grapplers. Hope this helps. pelican man


----------

